# Half a million plastic coffins



## metric (22 July 2008)

some of you may have heard of the 'spooky' fema camps being built in the us....these coffins are even more bizarre!! go to link to see video of the coffins in a paddock on a roadside..! an see the link at the bottom of the article which proves they are actually coffins.....

http://www.prisonplanet.com/half-a-million-plastic-coffins.html

Yep, these are cheap plastic coffins. Hundreds of thousands of them. Don’t believe it?
Why coffins? Why in the middle of Georgia?

Well, apparently the Government is expecting a half million people to die relatively soon, and the Atlanta Airport is a major airline traffic hub, probably the biggest in the country, which means Georgia is a prime base to conduct military operations and coordination. It is also the home of the CDC, the Center for Disease Control. I don’t want to alarm anyone, but usually you don’t buy 500,000 plastic coffins “just in case something happens,” you buy them because you know something is going to happen. These air tight seal containers would be perfect to bury victims of plague or biological warfare in, wouldn’t they?

More info on the coffins:

http://www.polyguardvaults.com/index.cfm?ID=9


----------



## Tysonboss1 (22 July 2008)

It doesn't look like these so called "coffins" are owned by the government to me, Surely if there was some government conspiricy then they would store them in a more discret location than right on a major road.

Have you thought that maybe these coffins were produced as part of a business venture where they plan to sell the coffins either domestically or for export, and maybe in some crazy scheme to lower production costs they mass produced them and now have a stock pile.


----------



## CAB SAV (22 July 2008)

The coffins are for the wankers over there still investing in financials, better make more. God bless America.


----------



## slackjaw (22 July 2008)

yep, time to go short on Atlanta airport


----------



## Agentm (22 July 2008)

love watching these stories unfold, talk about not doing any research!!

"Half a million plastic feed troughs and one clown" thats the heading imho..

all you need to get a really lame conspiracy theory going is gullability..  lmfho


----------



## metric (22 July 2008)

hehehe. expensive feed troughs......didnt you go to the link that proves they are coffins...?


----------



## slackjaw (22 July 2008)

Agentm my first thought was that they weren't coffins as well, the next link cleared that up. Of course you need to allow for different explanations for things, but to me these things look exactly like the coffins in the second link.

My question to you is, who is more gullible, the ones who believe everything they are told by the government and mass corporate media, or the ones who are open minded to look outside the square box in their living room, and seek some real answers?

Is conspiracy a theory? you're not gonna find the answer on channel 10


----------



## metric (22 July 2008)

slackjaw said:


> Agentm my first thought was that they weren't coffins as well, the next link cleared that up. Of course you need to allow for different explanations for things, but to me these things look exactly like the coffins in the second link.
> 
> My question to you is, who is more gullible, the ones who believe everything they are told by the government and mass corporate media, or the ones who are open minded to look outside the square box in their living room, and seek some real answers?
> 
> Is conspiracy a theory? you're not gonna find the answer on channel 10




excellent post mate!


----------



## Tysonboss1 (22 July 2008)

metric said:


> hehehe. expensive feed troughs......didnt you go to the link that proves they are coffins...?




well even if these things are what is in the link, they are not really coffins, 

They are a outer casing that you put the coffin into so that the ground does not sub side as the coffin breaks down and compresses,...


----------



## cuttlefish (22 July 2008)

incredible.  who would have thought that someone would waste a morning filming a coffin storage yard.


Over 2 million deaths per annum in the USA.  Those things in the video are apparently burial vaults according to the link.  Designed to sit in the ground and not decay, for placing a coffin and other effects inside of - mainly to prevent the grave from subsiding.   They are probably not the sort of thing the manufacturers need a showroom for, and given that there is usually a pretty short period between a death and a burial they are probably not typically made to order but the sort of thing the manufacturer needs to keep an inventory of.

Where would someone store large plastic goods that are designed to withstand all weather conditions and probably need to be shipped to all parts?   

Me I'd probably stack them all up in a big vacant lot not far from a central transport hub.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 July 2008)

metric said:


> excellent post mate!




Absolutely ridiculous.What is so unusual about a plastic burial box manufacturer.The footage is inconclusive anyway  . 

This thread is a bit trollish.


----------



## spooly74 (22 July 2008)

You know, conspiracy theorists never cease to amaze me.

Any rational normal human being given a particular circumstance, will logically work through the issue to eliminate the list of possibilities to a few or one if possible.
CT`s just do the opposite.

The internet has become a breeding ground for them.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (22 July 2008)

cuttlefish said:


> Where would someone store large plastic goods that are designed to withstand all weather conditions and probably need to be shipped to all parts?
> 
> Me I'd probably stack them all up in a big vacant lot not far from a central transport hub.




True that,...


----------



## Happy (22 July 2008)

Are we running out of subjects?


----------



## So_Cynical (22 July 2008)

Id say that the US govt is just being responsible, and prepared for the inevitable 
outbreak of the H5N1 avian influenza into the general population.

After H5N1 mutates into a strain that allows for rapid human to human infection, we 
are in for a global pandemic, and there gona need alot more than half a million coffins.

http://www.avianflutalk.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H5N1
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...d-warned-over-killer-flu-pandemic-872809.htmlWorld warned over killer flu pandemic...Monday, 21 July 2008


----------

